# Michigan Winter Classic



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We won't be there, but I think a couple of Tito tots will!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pretty sure I know two of them (boy and girlie)!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There may be a girl from a different litter, too.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Sounds like fun. I have Winx entered in agility in Cincinnati this weekend.


----------

